# FS: Nutrafin Aqua Plus tap water conditioner



## fluteblower (Jul 13, 2011)

** 4 boxes and 3 individual jugs left **
Hello, I'm selling off excess stock of conditioner.
Comes in 2L jugs. Each box has 6 jugs of Aqua Plus. That's 12 liters per box. This stuff retailed for $30 a jug. Each box is basically worth $180. Now selling for:

**PRICES ARE FIRM, NO TRADES PLEASE** 
$20/box expires Jan 2012 ----3 Individual jugs for $12
At this price, you can buy 3 and even give them out to friends!

This stuff is great to treat your fish tank. Especially useful for people with big tanks or with ponds etc.

this is the functions of Aqua Plus
- Makes tap water safe by eliminating chlorine and chloramine
- Neutralises heavy metals
- Protects fish by replacing their natural protective mucous coating
- Contains P.H.E. - Pure Herbal Extract
- Contributes a positive calming effect against stress related to transportation, handling and introduction
- Patented formula
- Always treat tap water before adding to the aquarium

My CL ad can be found here: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rch/for/2490958423.html

Please email from my craigslist ad, I don't check here often!
Thanks!


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

does the expiry actually mean something?


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

i'll take a box for $12. pm me info please


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

I will take the Jan 2012 box of 6 jugs of 2L Aqua Plus for $20. pm sent.


----------



## fluteblower (Jul 13, 2011)

ilam said:


> does the expiry actually mean something?


I don't know if it is important as its a chemical; but another buyer said its for peace of mind


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I just want a jug. Would one of the buyers offer a 2L for sale?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

anyone in mission/abby interested in splitting a case?


----------



## Sumdood (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Paul Cheung...

I'm gonna get a case of the september expiry stuff tomorrow, if fluteblower is okay with it I don't mind giving you a jug but you'll have to come pick it up from him depending on where you live. If its near him in around metrotown/towards north van can drop it off for ya =P


----------



## fluteblower (Jul 13, 2011)

Prices reduced, boxes are still available!


----------



## fluteblower (Jul 13, 2011)

Bump, just a few boxes remaining! Once they're gone, that's all!


----------



## tonywp (Apr 2, 2011)

i want one box pls pm me


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Any individual jugs left?
Sending PM


----------



## fluteblower (Jul 13, 2011)

A few boxes left guys! Thanks


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

I'll take a box. PM sent.


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

missed out on this deal.


----------

